# concrete



## Zacch (May 8, 2011)

Hey guys you have been so helpful. I am wanting to build the outer walls of a mission or abbey. I am wanting to build forms out of wood and pour concrete into them. I was wondering if anybody has done this. Also how do you conect the walls when they cure? what concrete is the best ? I was thinking about mourter mix I am wanting it to be fairly smooth like sandstone. What do you think? 

Thanks
Rick


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I think you should see my post entitled "Sometimes You Just Want to Hide Under a Rock" as well as my prior posts on using hydraulic cement on Styrofoam.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick

You might check out Todd's technique.

Gardening and Landscaping Forum/Toipc: Some Days You Just Want to Hide Under a Rock![/b]

Or maybe Michael's technique.

Model Making Forum/Topic: Riverside Santa Fe Station[/b]

Or maybe Winn's technique.

Buildings Forum/Topic: The church at Taos Pueblo[/b]


Or maybe Bruce's technique.

The Stone Mill[/b]


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Or you might consider Dennis' technique with Magic Sculp, although he uses sheet metal for the substrate there's no reason you couldn't use something else in its place, like styrene foam etc.

Buildings Forum/Topic: New Station Designed After John Allens[/b]

Buildings Forum/Topic: Water Mill[/b]

Buildings Forum/Topic: Water Mill 2nd Building and Completed[/b]

Buildings Forum/Topic: New Watermill[/b]


----------



## Zacch (May 8, 2011)

All of those look good. Thanks for the help. 

Rick


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Posted By Zacch on 04 Jun 2011 10:47 AM 
Hey guys you have been so helpful. I am wanting to build the outer walls of a mission or abbey. I am wanting to build forms out of wood and pour concrete into them. I was wondering if anybody has done this. Also how do you conect the walls when they cure? what concrete is the best ? I was thinking about mourter mix I am wanting it to be fairly smooth like sandstone. What do you think? 

Thanks
Rick

just about any type of cement could be used. It is best to reinforce the cement with some chicken wire or non-rust metal (I tin-snip corner bead; it's fairly inexpensive and won't rust and expand thereby cracking the cement)


attachment?

I drill holes in the ends of the molds and while the cement is still wet I insert alum wire or corner bead as previously explained. You will then need to mate the ends, which might be perpendicular and require a holding jig. The ends of the wire or bead would then be inserted into the 2nd wall. Obviously the first wall would need to dry first; which might take several days depending on lots of factors

if you can, try to cast it all in one step. Your mold can be wood, cardboard or styrofoam (shaped to any shape with foam cutter)

When you mix the cement, be sure consistency is like peanut butter

maybe you can post some photos. I always have trouble posting them here


----------

